# Solved: Problem when installing windows 8 Pro upgrade - stuck on 'getting ready' scre



## tidusjnr (Oct 20, 2008)

Hiya, so i recetly downloaded the Windows 8 Pro upgrade, made it an iso and put it on disk. the installation ran fine, i got to the four blue squares where it identified devices. It got past that perfectly fine, but was stuck on gettign ready. I left it there for about 30 minutes and when nothing happened i restarted the computer and restored my previous version of windows.

So basically, why did it get stuck on that for so long and what can i do to fix this problem?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Where did you down load it from?


----------



## tidusjnr (Oct 20, 2008)

Microsoft 14.99 deal thing


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Then you need to contact Microsoft!

Did you run the Windows 8 Upgrade advisor from http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/upgrade-to-windows-8 BEFORE trying to upgrade?

And 30 minutes may NOT have been long enough. 
Was there is disk activity during the 30 minute wait?


----------



## tidusjnr (Oct 20, 2008)

nevermind, dunno why, but after i tried again in worked fine


----------

